# Tire sizes



## Drfishstick (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a 2017 Cruze sedan Rs (yes I envy the black wheels on the new rs, and the option to kill the auto stop) I had to plug my driver front tire a few weeks ago and it's looking like it needs another one again. a bigger leak then before, I was searching up tires when the idea of of possibly a bigger tire struck me, I have the stock 205/55/16s on it. the hankooks.
I was curious I'd anybody knew what size could fit without any issues, I really would like to scrape driveways a little less.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

26-inches is about the max diameter you can fit (assuming factory wheels) so you may want to look into available options in *215/60R-16*. This size is about 1.25-inches taller when compared to stock which will increase the ride height by about 1/2-inch.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking for bigger tires and rims or just a bigger tire on the stock rims? I have a 235/40R-18 on my car. Probably could've fit the 245/35R-18.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

